# LGD Whelping and goats due next week :)



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

**Unsure if this is the correct category. Please let me know if there is a spot for this. 

My Pyrenees is day 59 from mating. 

This is my first whelping experience.

I was just wanting to know everyone experience with their Pyrs. What day did they go? What were the signs?

I know the average gestation and baseline signs but am just excited and antsy and everyone in my house and friend group is DONE with me talking about my dog. 

My goats are also due next week so its just me slowly loosing it. ( or not so slowly)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Definitely post pictures.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone kidded or whelped yet?!

I literally have zero puppy birthing experience so I have no advice to offer. How old is your LGD? Do you own the male or did you have her bred elsewhere? 

I hope all the births go easily and you are enjoying adorable pups & kids soon! (Oh and I hope you get some sleep too...) 

Share ALL the gory details and photos that your friends don't want to see here!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Um never do it. 

She whelped last night the first puppy at 9pm and had the last pup at 7AM.

I thought goats were bad! She had 10, 8 survived (the two I couldn’t save they weren’t fully formed)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow - that is a LONG experience! But it sounds like you and she did a really great job. Interesting that two were not completely formed. 8 healthy pups is wonderful - congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

(whelping puppies is literally on my bucket list... I want to foster a pregnant dog for a local rescue! Your advice is noted though! Pretty much everyone says raising puppies is SO MUCH WORK, I also wasn't really thinking about the long births)


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I breed dogs, siberian huskies but the birthing process is similar for all breeds. I have two females and they are complete opposites when it comes to birth except in the early signs. 

Dogs go into labor usually pretty early and they'll be panting a lot, if they're a first time momma sometimes they'll be super whiney and clingy too. This will start HOURS before birth in a lot of cases (Mine started this in the middle of the night or early morning and then whelped late evening or in the middle of the following night). Usually during this time they also look for a place to have them, they like to feel secure so they like closets and small spaces. I used Kiddie swimming pools for whelping. You may see light contractions through the day. 

As they get closer they'll start nesting a lot more in the blankets. When you're really close there will be a LOT of licking in her lady areas. Usually a lot of licking means you're really close. Around now you'll be able to see contractions and her start to push. 

My girls deliver quick with only 15-45 min between puppies but most are much slower than that. If you're there try to make sure you see a placenta per puppy, this can be hard sometimes because the mommas can slurp them up really quick. 

I have only have to assist twice but so far I have always been there and make a cot next to the whelping area we have had 6 litters. We usually end up with between 6-9 puppies, I only lost one and it was a similar situation as above she came out and wasn't fully formed. 

I will say make sure you are very careful if you're around during the birthing process. One of my females would never growl or hurt a fly gets down right NASTY mean when she's in labor. Make sure you keep your safety in mind at all times.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you check the dog’s temperature twice a day, that can give you a pretty accurate timeline of when she will whelp-typically 12-24 hours after her temp drops to 98. In my personal experience, the dog is noticeably in labor when I notice the temp drop, so hasn’t been super useful for me.


----------

